# فكرة جامدة جدا جدا



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2010)

*فكرتي مش منقولة انا تخيلتها كده ويارب تعجبكم*​​*الفكرة هي اننا هنعمل قسم فرعي بعنوان*​​*معرض منتدي الكنيسة*​​*وهو ان كل عضو فينا يدخل كل يوم لازم يزور المعرض ده وينزل شئ جميل بشرط يكون شئ واحد في اليوم وفي نفس الوقت يشوف اخواته من الاعضاء نزلوا ايه يعني يشوف عروضوهم اليومية ويبدي اعجابه بالاشياء التي اعجب بيها يعني تعليق لطيف علي الصورة اللي تعجبه*​​*يعني اللي يدخل ينزل وردة او تحفه او ازياء او شنط او ساعه او بدله*​​*وهكذا*​​*المهم في النهاية يتجمع معرض فيه جميع الاشياء القيمة والجميلة ذات الزوق العالي*​​*والفكرة  دي هتبقي لكل شهر*​​*يعني هنخصص ليها قسم فرعي زي كرسي الاعتراف*​​*ده هيبقي قسم لعروض منتديات الكنيسة*​​*ونبدأ فيه بكتابة اول موضوع وهكتب عرض شهر ابريل*​​*وكل يوم ندخل علي المعرض ده ونرفع صورة جميلة وفي نهاية الشهر هنشوف مين اكتر عضو عروضه نالت اعجاب من باقي الاعضاء*​​*وهيكون هو الفائز وهنعمله تهنئة جميلة في قسم التهاني*​​*وبعدها هكتب موضوع اخر في اول مايو بعنوان عرض شهر مايو*​​*وهكذا بنفس الطريقة وهكذا يتكرر الموضوع في كل شهر وفي اخره نطلع الفائز في هذا الشهر*​​*اتمني الموضوع يعجبكم*​​*بجد فكره اتمني انها تتنفذ لاننا في النهاية هنطلع بمعرض جميل فيه كل شئ من جميع الاشياء وجميع الازواق وهيكون مستمر دايما يعني هيتجمع فيه مجموعة هائلة من الصور *​​*منتظرة رأيكم يا اجمل اخوات*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2010)

فكره مثمره جدا ومفيده فعلا يا روزي 
بس اعتقد صعبه في الوقت الحالي ننشا اقسام فرعيه تاني​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2010)

هايلة لو مش صعب زي ما قالت ميرووووو

فكرة جامدة ..


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> فكره مثمره جدا ومفيده فعلا يا روزي
> 
> بس اعتقد صعبه في الوقت الحالي ننشا اقسام فرعيه تاني​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا ميرو يا قمر

ربنا يخليكي

ولو فيها صعوبة خلاص مفيش مشكلة


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هايلة لو مش صعب زي ما قالت ميرووووو
> 
> فكرة جامدة ..


 
ميرسي يا كليمو ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2010)

*الفكرة جميله وفيها ابتكار حلو هيبقى
بصى لانه صعب انشاء قسم فرعى
احنا ممكن نعمل فى قسم معين (موضوع مثبت)

ونشوف مدى نجاح فكرتك
واذا كبرت اعتقد روك هيوافق بفتح قسم فرعى

واذا الموضوع اساسى فيه الصور يبقى قسم الصور يرحب بكم
ههههه
وانا هبقى مرحبه جدا واثبته ونعمله جوايز على قدنا كمان

*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2010)

حلوة الفكرة بس لازم يبقى معرضص لحاجة واحدة معينة (صور ترانيم .........)

عشان يبقى فى قسم مختص فيها زى ما قالت فيتا كده​


----------



## youhnna (31 مارس 2010)

*مع انى مفلس حاجات من دى
بس فكرة جميلة بجد
شدوا حيلكوا *


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 مارس 2010)

*فكرة جميلة اوى 
ياريت تتنفذ بجد 
تسلم افكارك يا روزة
*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مارس 2010)

*

فكـــــــــــره راااائعه 


جداااا


*


----------



## +Coptic+ (31 مارس 2010)

*كلام المشرفين صح
روزي بما انك صاحبة الفكرة اعملي موضوع باسم معرض منتدي الكنيسة في قسم الصور وباذن ربنا ينجح ويكبر ويبقي قسم فرعي بعد كده*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

فكره جميله يا روزى 
ممكن ننفذها زى ما قالت فيتا بعمل موضوع مثبت
فى قسم الصور بما انها صور 
والفائز مثلا نعمله شهاده تقدير على افضل صوره​​


----------



## طحبوش (31 مارس 2010)

ابتدو الشغل و خلونا نشتغل يلاااااااااااااااا


----------



## vetaa (31 مارس 2010)

*فى انتظار روزى بقى
تشوف اقتراحتنا على اقتراحها
هههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *الفكرة جميله وفيها ابتكار حلو هيبقى*
> *بصى لانه صعب انشاء قسم فرعى*
> *احنا ممكن نعمل فى قسم معين (موضوع مثبت)*
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه خلاص يا قمر انا هكتب الموضوع في قسم الصوبر

بعنوان عروض شهر ابريل ومن 1/4/2010 بأذن يسوع

نبدأ كل يوم ندخل ونحط الصور بتاعتنا

ميرسي يا فيتا يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حلوة الفكرة بس لازم يبقى معرضص لحاجة واحدة معينة (صور ترانيم .........)​
> 
> 
> عشان يبقى فى قسم مختص فيها زى ما قالت فيتا كده​


 

تمام يا تاسوني منا في البداية قولت صور

بس صور ازياء تحف ورود واسماك ومناظر طبيعية

يعني صور متنوعه وتحف كمان


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *مع انى مفلس حاجات من دى*
> *بس فكرة جميلة بجد*
> *شدوا حيلكوا *


 

هههههههههههه

نوووووو يا يوحنا لازم تزور المعرض وتسيبلنا حاجة كل يوم نتفرج عليها

وكمان تشوف عروض باقي الاعضاء عشان ترشح في اخر الشهر مين اللي عروضه عجبتك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *فكرة جميلة اوى *
> 
> *ياريت تتنفذ بجد *
> *تسلم افكارك يا روزة*​


 

تسلميلي يا حبيبتي

وبأذن يسوع تتنفذ

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *فكـــــــــــره راااائعه *
> 
> 
> *جداااا*


 

مرور حضرتك اروع يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فكره جميله يا روزى
> 
> ممكن ننفذها زى ما قالت فيتا بعمل موضوع مثبت
> فى قسم الصور بما انها صور
> والفائز مثلا نعمله شهاده تقدير على افضل صوره​​​​


 

كلام حلو يا كوكو وعاجبني جدا

وخلاص  انا هكتب الموضوع في قسم الصور

ميرسي يا اجمل كوكو


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *كلام المشرفين صح*
> *روزي بما انك صاحبة الفكرة اعملي موضوع باسم معرض منتدي الكنيسة في قسم الصور وباذن ربنا ينجح ويكبر ويبقي قسم فرعي بعد كده*


 

حاضر يا ماجد 

هكتبه انهارده وربنا يدبر كل خير

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ابتدو الشغل و خلونا نشتغل يلاااااااااااااااا


 

ههههههههههه من عنيا يا طحبوش

حالا الموضوع هينزل

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

vetaa قال:


> *فى انتظار روزى بقى*
> 
> *تشوف اقتراحتنا على اقتراحها*
> *هههههه*​


 

ههههههههههه

انا جيت اهو يا قمر

وطبعا اقتراحاتكم كانت اجمل اضافة للفكرة وزادتها جمال

انا هكتب زي منتي قولتي كده يا قمر

هعمل موضوع في قسم الصور 

ربنا يخليكي يا فيتا يا سكر


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (31 مارس 2010)

فكرة روعة يا روزى 

الرب يبارك مجهوتك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي يا حبي

والفكرة اتنفذت في قسم الصور

ومنتظرة اشوف عروضك يا قمر


----------

